# adj tissue transfer



## kdm (Dec 30, 2009)

I could use your help please.  I thought I understood flaps but now I am not sure.  Op note reads "Excision of lesion and reconstruction of resultant 2.0 x 1.0 cm defect with mediallly and laterally base advancement flaps and layered plastic closure"   The lesion was on the forehead.  Wouldn't the CPT be 14040?  
In addition the surgeon also did "Excision of the above lesion and reconstruction of resulant 1.2 x 1.0 cm defect with superiorly and inferiorly based advancement flaps and layered plastic closure.  (site cheek)  Wouldn't this be another 14040?

14040
14040 59
Is this correct? 

Thank you so much for help with this.  
km


----------



## kdm (Jan 12, 2010)

If this is not correct would someone let me know. 
Thanks for you help. 
kdm


----------

